
It's official. Steve Jobs is dead. - sgerber
https://twitter.com/sambgerber/status/377924050120499201
======
Nomlab
You can feel the gears of innovation grinding to a halt - giving way to a
streamlined operation profiting on Steve's brand equity for a few years.

~~~
sgerber
It's more subtle now...but I think you'll be able to feel it more and more as
time goes on. Sad that such a great company seems to have been so dependent on
one man...

